# Disobedient Or hyperactive?



## Dondybabe (Feb 7, 2013)

My cockapoo izzy is now 3 and has decided to start refusing to comeback and barking for attention.

She is quite a fussy eater and is currently on pedigree chum sachets. I think it might be them as she isn't normally this badly behaved but I don't know what the best food to feed her on is.

Help please x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It could be the food. it could be something else that has changed too...so hard to know from only a tid bit of info. 
What is your daily routine? are they getting enough exercise etc?


----------



## Dondybabe (Feb 7, 2013)

Her routine hasn't changed and she gets 3 good walks a day. She really likes going to the beach at night and that is where we struggle to get her home from but she runs forever while we are there and chases her ball. If she carries on we will have to keep her on a lead which she won't like.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

maybe switch it up at a dog park and go back to basics on the recall training. nice treats to entice the come back etc.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes it sounds like she needs a refresher course on behaver /with tasty treats..She just might have for got some of them, .if your in the us try blue buffalo ok good luck


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Pedigree chum could definitely be contributing to this. You could try Natures Diet ( wet food) or Natural instinct ( raw) is a great food. I would change her food and enrol in a refresher training class. I'm sure that will sort out your problems.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it possible that she is sensing your frustration and so staying out of reach? They are sensitive little souls.
I would bake some liver and cut it into some small pieces and take a pot with you when you go for your walk. Throw the ball when she brings it back ask for a sit and give Izzy a piece of liver before throwing the ball again. 
Occasionally as you are feeding her a piece of liver just hold her collar with the other hand, then release her say 'go play' and throw the ball.
Sometimes rather than just holding her collar attach her lead and do a few metres of heel work, before asking for a sit (another piece of liver) release and 'go play' with ball ball throw.
If having her lead on is not associated with the end of the walk then she is less likely to avoid.
Lots of tasty treats will help.
Also if she is flighty and not coming try asking for a sit and a stay before you approach her - and don't eye ball her as you do as she will find it very uncomfortable and confrontational and whatever you do avoid sounding grumpy, grabbing her, chasing her or attempting to rugby tackle her - this will just make things worse - lots of positivity, treats, praise and fun.


----------

